# Going to own a P229 soon



## Ratfink (Jul 4, 2007)

Just put a deposit on a P229 two tone .40. Pre-owned, but not a scratch on it. 

Beautiful. 

I will pay it off here in two weeks after I get a pay check from my new job. I could have done it now, but without being dead sure of the time I will receive my first pay, I did not. So I did the next best thing and put 30% down to make sure it doesn't walk away. Price was great. 

Look forward to being a Sig owner very soon. :mrgreen::smt023


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

congrats!!
range report time


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal and besure and post some pictures and a range report when you have some time there Mr.Ratfink. Be looking forward to it.


----------



## Ratfink (Jul 4, 2007)

Sure thing. 

That's what I joined for. 

Any tips or tricks to cleaning, and caring for the P229? 

This is my first semi-auto pistol. 
I am very mechanical, so I am not worried about anything, but I will be learning about cleaning methods and products.


----------



## Ratfink (Jul 4, 2007)

Any tips? 

Man, I should have had the gun by now, but my room mate ended up in a bad situation (Not his fault) and was not able to pay rent this time. So I covered it all. :smt022

I can't wait to get this thing. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*new 229*

* Just a quick note to say congrats on your nearly purchased 229 I have the same in .40 and it is a sweet weapon and is my fav. cc weapon and by-the-by it is a tack driver. Know you are going to love your's.

SigP229R
Harry Callahan "A man has got to know his limitations"
Teddy Roosevelt "Walk soft carry a big stick"*


----------



## dkjuspsa (Aug 31, 2007)

*229 family heir loom*

Back in 2000 I used a 229 to compete with in IDPA and between practice and compitition I put aprox 10,000 rounds through it with only a few stovepipes. I finished the season placing 1st marksman in the midwest regional, and now it its my home defense gun of choice.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

As far as tips go, for all Sigs, they like to be lubed up. I prefer Slide Glide medium. I've turned a few people on to it and they are converts right out of the gate.

Sigs are very easy to take down and care for. They aren't picky either. Follow the manual and you'll be fine.


----------

